# 3 bonded male rats - East Sussex



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

Johnny, Fred and Klaus!
These are lovely boys. Friendly but a little shy so need regular gentle handling. One champagne self, one agouti self and one black hooded. Under 1 yr old, these boys are being fostered by me until they are rehomed. 
Absolutely no breeders or feeders, pet homes ONLY.
PM if interested.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

could u not have them as i see u have a rat on his own!
they could keep yours company


----------



## cupcake (Feb 19, 2008)

I haven't updated my sig, I have 3 rats of my own now  xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh i see


----------

